# April 2011 Betta Photo of the Month Contest Results



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

*Congratulations to April's Betta Photo of the Month Contest winner, Martinismommy!*

Martinismommy (12 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

jmtriro01 (10 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

denaliwind (9 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

hodgepodgen (8 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Abby (8 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Ariel1719 (5 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

rubyfire (4 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Bettaluver4evr (3 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Johnificent (3 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

peachesxo (3 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

PewPewPew (3 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

alixhero (2 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

thatgirl (2 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

LittleNibbles93 (2 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Betta Slave (2 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

CyerRyn (2 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

luluo (2 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

metalbetta (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Gizmothefreaky (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

BettaHeart (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

BlackberryBetta (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

cjayBetta (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Amaya Yuy (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Tisia (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

bettalover2033 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Capricorn (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

1fish2fish (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

trono (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

The Fighter (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Aluyasha (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

BettaBuddi1221 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

carzz (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

newfiedragon (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

dramaqueen (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Irish Dancing Man (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

FireKidomaru (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

lilchiwolf (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Arashi Takamine (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Sweeda88 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Cassandra90 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

BlakbirdxGyarados (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Suzbettafish (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

fishman12 (0 votes)


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Congrats, Karen!! Thanks to all who participated in the contest! All the entries are beautiful!


----------



## BettasAreBomb (Feb 14, 2011)

cool fish


----------



## jmtriro01 (Jun 22, 2010)

yey! im on second place, and got 10 votes! tahnk you guys! yey!


----------



## newarkhiphop (Apr 22, 2011)

wow winner looks just like my boy lol


----------



## BettasForever (Jan 18, 2011)

I want to thank all the people that entered this month! Keep up with the great photography! Congrats to all!


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

aw, I didn't even get a vote T.T

Congrats to the winner ^_^


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

Congrats to the winners! Although some of the people who got 0 votes should have at least gotten one...I personally liked all the pictures


----------



## SillyCone (May 7, 2011)

Man, since I ruined my vote by voting on the first day, I do hope this month's photos are as good as the last one


----------

